

Linux kernel initialization, part 9: RCU initialization - 0xAX
https://github.com/0xAX/linux-insides/blob/master/Initialization/linux-initialization-9.md

======
themckman
It looks like all of the content of that git repo is available in a slightly
more readable/navigable format at [http://0xax.gitbooks.io/linux-
insides/content/](http://0xax.gitbooks.io/linux-insides/content/)

------
fintler
This series is really awesome. Thank you.

